# Anyone on Xbox live - COD5



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Im going on for a sesh now if anyone is interested :thumb:

o0bally boy0o - Gamertag (Clan tag - PWND)


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

The gamertag you entered does not exist on Xbox LIVE.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Must be letter o and number 0


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

For the record mine is

jackleemack785


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

aztec1986

what rank are you guys on cod 5


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

minirg164 - clan tag LoC. Im up to rank 23 atm, not far off 24, need to get a few more hrs in, and do some more challenges (look at some of them there are some easy 250 points to be had)


----------

